# ((( silent aircraft )))



## أمير صبحي (18 يوليو 2009)

الطائرة الصامتة
 Silent Aircraft​











 البداية والتعريف : 

​ 
أمر بديهي للغاية صدور ضوضاء عن اى طائرة تحلق فى الجو ...


 ولكن ما هو جديد ...​ 
بدأ فريقا عام 2003  هندسيا من بريطانيا وانتهى بالولايات المتحدة وعمل خلال فترة طويلة حيث جمع بين باحثين كبار ومهندسين من شركتي رولزرويس وبوينغ 
 
- فقال هذا الفريق إن الحاجة إلى "طائرة صامته" يزداد بشكل مضطرد، مع زيادة الحاجة إلى النقل الجوي، 
وتزايد الطلب على الرحلات، بالتزامن مع زيادة الشكاوى حول العالم جراء ضجيج الطائرات الذي يصم الأذان. 
 
- وقد عزمواعلى إحداث تغييرات جذرية بتصاميم الطائرات الخارجية، تجعلها أكثر انسيابية، وتؤمن عمل 
المحركات بشكل طبيعي، لكن دون أن يكون ضجيجها مسموعاً من قبل الأشخاص الذين تحلق الطائرة فوق رؤوسهم.
 
- وبعد شهور من العمل تبنى مجموعة الباحثين لرولزرويس مسئولية صناعة المحرك وتبنى الاخرون من بوينغ مسئولية صناعة تصاميم الهيكل .

 وقد أثمرت هذه الجهود المتواصلة لهذا الفريق المتخصص فى عام 2006 عن ظهور طائرة تحمل الاسم 



SAX-40







والتى قال عنها المصممون أن صوتها لن يتم إدراكه أو سمعه أبعد من حدود المطار 


وهي أقل استهلاكاً للوقود من الطيارات التقليدية. ​ 
هذه الطائرة هي نتيجة ثلاث سنوات من العمل والبحث، وتطبيق آخر التقنيات الحديثة.​ 


وصف مختصر للطائرة :- ​
 ( بالتركيز على التعديلات الجوهرية لتحقيق هدف إزالة الضوضاء )




 هيكل الطائرة (the Airframe)​
يعرف شكل الطائرة بالـ(blended wing) أو (الجناح المدمج)، وهو عبارة عن دمج أجنحة الطائرة إلى بدن معدوم الذيل، هذا ينتج شكلا جديدا، شكلا أكثر انسابية قدر الإمكان، فالتيارات الهوائية الناتجة عن السطوح الامنتظمة (الامتناسقة)، من أسباب الضجيج، هذا ما عمل عليه فريق التصميم، إيجاد شكل أكثر انسيابية، فالشكل الأنسيابي بقدر ما يساهم في إنتاج الرفع (Lift) اللازم للطائرة، وأيضاً تحقيق هبوط أبطأ، وهو ينتج ضوضاء أقل. قوة الرفع الناتجة عن هذا الشكل مكنت الفريق من الاستغناء عن القلابات (Flaps) بالجناح، وهي أحد مصادر الضوضاء في الطائرات التقليدية. ولأن التصميم استغنى عن الذيل (مجموعة الذيل/ the Tail planes)، فإن التاثيرات الناتجة عنه في الطائرات التقليدية، لا تكون موجودة بهذه الطائرة خاصة في منطقة الدوامات الخلفية للطائرة، وهي خطوة جديدة ناحية تقليل الضوضاء. كما وتم تركيب بعض الأجزاء الخاصة لتقليل الضوضاء، عند الحافتين الأمامية والخلفية للجناح، باعتماد تقليل نسبة الدوامات الناتجة عند التحليق.
هيكل الطائرة مصنوع من مواد مركبة (lightweight composites)، تتميز بالخفة والكفاءة العملية، هذا الكسب الوزني، يعني من جهة أخرى حرق وقود أقل، ما يعني استهلاك الطائرة لوقود أقل خلال التحليق.











 المحركات (the Engines)

​ صممت المحركات للطائرة SAX-40 بحيث تكون مدمجة بالهيكل، بينما يكون مدخل الهواء من الأعلى. بمعنى أن السطح العلوي للطائرة يحمي الناس من ضوضاء المحرك.
وضعت المحركات في أماكن بعيدة في الهيكل، وأيضا ممرات دخول الهواء، مما يمكن من امتصاص أكبر قدر من الضواضاء.
تم دمج ثلاث محركات بالهيكل، مما يعني إعاقة (Drag) أقل عند الطيران، وأيضاً ضوضاء أقل، والتي تساعد عليها أيضاً نسبة التحويل العالية جداً لمحرك التوربوفان (ultra-high bypass ratio turbofans). وبدلا من أن تكون للمحرك مروحة دفع (Fan) كبيرة وحدة، ستكون هناك ثلاث مراوح دفع (Fans) مرتبة جنبا إلى جنب، وهي بالتالي أصغر، مما يعني ان الضواضاء الناتجة عن الواحدة يتم تقليلها عن في هذه المراوح الثلاث.


 العوادم (EXHAUSTS)​
يتم تصريف عاوام المحركات الثلاث، عن طريق مخرج خاص يعرف بـ(مخرج عادم متغير المساحة) أو (Variable area exhaust nozzle). هذا يعني، أن المساحة المقطعية لمخرج العادم تتغير لتوليد قوى دفع (Thrust) مختلفة بالتالي تزيد من أداء المحرك.
عند افقلاع، تكون وضعية مخرج العادم مفتوحة لتوليد أقصى قوة دفع، وعند التحليق يتم تقليل المساحة المقطعية لمخرج العادم لحرق الوقود بشكل اكثر كفاءة. كما يمكن هذا المخرج من توجيد وإدارة العادم في الاتجاه المثالي للإقلاع والهبوط. كما عن العادم يعامل عن طريق (Mufflers) لتقليل الضوضاء الناتجة.


 عجلات الطائرة (UNDERCARRIAGE)

​ إن الدوامات الناتجة حول العجلات عند الأقلاع والهبوط، هي أحد مصارد الضوضاء، ولتخيفها، فإن فريق تصميم الطائرة SAX-40 عمد إلى إحاطة العجلات والكوابح بغطاء إنسيابي (fairings) يجعل الهواء أكثر انسيابية، هذا الإجراء يقلل ضوضاء الهبوط والإقلاع بحدود 7 ديسيبل.
وعلى كلٍّ، هذه الإجراءات تجعل أجهزة الهبوط والإقلاع أكثر صعوبة عند الصيانة والتعبئة، كما إن تبريد الكوابح سيكون صعباً.




.. منتظر تعليقاتكم ..


لكم تحياتي 







.................................................​


----------



## جاسر (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

فعلاً رائعة , هندسة حقيقية

شكراً لك


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 يوليو 2009)

> السلام عليكم
> 
> فعلاً رائعة , هندسة حقيقية
> 
> شكراً لك



وعليكم السلام .. مرحبا أخي المهندس جاسر .. حياك الله 

بالفعل أثبت هؤلاء أنهم على قدر الإبداع .. فالبداية كانت بإقتراح فقط بحاجة اليه نحن وليس باكتشاف تم البناء عليه 

وعلى الرغم من ذلك وصلوا للهدف ...


شكرا جزيلا ..


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 يوليو 2009)

الطائرة الصامتة .. silent aircraft​


من الجدير بالذكر عنها هو انها اقل استخداما للوقود بما يعادل 4 اضعاف 

ولكن .. قال الخبراء ان نظام الوقود الخاص بها والذى سيحقق اتلنتيجة المذكورة من خفض الاستهلاك خاضع لخطة تنفيذ طويلة قد تنتهى بحلول عام 2030 

لكن المستخدم منها حالييا لا يخضع لهذا النظام الموفر للوقود بهذه الدرجة 

وهذا من المفارقات الغريبة ...



شكرا جزيلا ..

لكم تحياتي 


............................................
​


----------



## هادي اليماني (24 يوليو 2009)

رائع جدا 

من رفاهية التكنولوجيا ولكن ترفيه مكلف 

بوركت أخي


----------



## أمير صبحي (1 أغسطس 2009)

هادي اليماني قال:


> رائع جدا
> 
> من رفاهية التكنولوجيا ولكن ترفيه مكلف
> 
> بوركت أخي




مشكور أخي مهندس هادي اليماني 

لمتابعاتك القيمة 



تحياتي لك 

​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 أغسطس 2009)

ليس مكلف عند استخدامه فى اغراض عسكريه


----------



## أمير صبحي (7 أغسطس 2009)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> ليس مكلف عند استخدامه فى اغراض عسكريه




شكرا أخي المهندس سامح الفيومي 


التكلفة هنا تقنيه من المقام الأول فلم تصدر بعد ولم ننقل منها سوى خطوطا عريضة فحسب ..



لك تحياتي ​


----------



## بدري علي (7 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم


بوركت أخي............................................... .................................................. ..............................
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## أمير صبحي (12 أغسطس 2009)

بدري علي قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> بوركت أخي............................................... .................................................. ..............................
> وجزاك الله خيرا​*




بارك الله فيك .. وجزاكم خيرا مثله 


تحياتي 

​


----------



## عبد الرزاق محمد 3 (18 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات شيقة... جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق لجميع الاخوة
...........................0


----------



## أمير صبحي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

عبد الرزاق محمد 3 قال:


> معلومات شيقة... جزاك الله خيراً.




بارك الله فيك المهندس عبد الرازق محمد 

سعدنا لمرورك أخي .. 

لك تحياتي


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

mnci قال:


> بالتوفيق لجميع الاخوة
> ...........................0






وفقك الله ورعاك أخي المهندس mnci

بوركت لمرورك 

وكل عام وأنت بخير 

لك تحياتي 


​


----------



## أمير صبحي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

New details is offered 

about 

the silent aircraft



** the economical carburation system for fuel **


will be provided soon ...




​


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## أمير صبحي (13 مارس 2010)

dreams1804 قال:


> *  السلام عليكم
> 
> هذا تميز , شكراً لك
> شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​




وعليكم السلام 

بارك الله بكَ أخي dreams1804

تحياتي 


​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 مارس 2010)

و ما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا


----------



## أمير صبحي (23 أبريل 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> و ما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا




أشكرك أخي المهندس أيمن حسن 

حقا ً العلوم بحور من المعرفة 

بارك الله بك َ

تحياتي 
​


----------

